# Oregon & No. Cal Standard Poodle Breeder Recomendation/Expereiences PLEASE!



## Califoregon (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello! 

In my family continued search for the right time/breed/dog we are now moving on to looking at breeders. 

I will say this was much harder than I ever thought it would be. It's really important to us to find a reputable breeder that breeds healthy dogs with great temperament. 

Can any one recommend and/or share their experiences with any breeders in our area? We are having a hard time finding any. 

Also, give some pointers on the right questions to ask and what to look for. I know health certificates are important. But is there a check list of certain ones/tests that are a must to have? Anything else that's a make or break for your when looking for a good breeder. 

*We live in southern Oregon. So we can drive north 5 hours to portland or South 5 hours to sacramento area if needed. Obviously we would prefer closer.

Thanks so much for all your help!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

check out poodlesonline.com. a breeder named njoy in eugene is advertising a black male puppy right now. i don't find her web site very informative re health testing, but she is a small scale breeder so might be worth a phone call and some clarification on testing (i am assuming you have read at pf what all the spoo owners/breeders say is needed in the way of testing).


----------



## Califoregon (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello and thanks for the response. 

I am still learning my way around this site. I don't believe I read that. Or might have. Frankly my mind is a little mush from all this information and research  Where can I find "pf what all the spoo owners/breeders say is needed in the way of testing" ? 

Also, was this the right board or should I have placed this question under poodle breeder directory?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

here's a link to the poodle club of america flyer on testing: http://www.poodleclubofamerica.org/files/Health_Testing_in_Poodles.pdf

i'm the least knowledgeable about spoos especially, never having owned one and planning on getting a toy, but i do know from being here it's a good idea to take the health concerns seriously down to considering buying pet health insurance even with the best bred dogs.

if you have more questions about the health issue, ask in the health forum. lots of knowledge and helpful folks.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Califoregon said:


> Also, give some pointers on the right questions to ask and what to look for. I know health certificates are important. But is there a check list of certain ones/tests that are a must to have? Anything else that's a make or break for your when looking for a good breeder.
> 
> *We live in southern Oregon. So we can drive north 5 hours to portland or South 5 hours to sacramento area if needed. Obviously we would prefer closer.


You will get helpful, reliable advice and guidance for your search from the Poodle Club of America Breeder Referral Contact out your way. Mary can help you learn how to do the most thorough search possible and suggest specific breeders in the area.

Mary Olund
Phone: (415) 457-4648 
Email: [email protected]
Accepting calls from 7:00 AM to 7:00 PM Pacific time 

PCA also offers an interactive map on its website to help poodle-seekers locate breeders by state.
California - Poodle Club of America
Oregon - Poodle Club of America

Some instructive info on the questions to consider/ask a breeder and more can be found on the Versatility in Poodles website.
Versatility In Poodles - Find A Poodle

Good luck with your spoo search!:clover:


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes to what Chagall's Mom posted. Mary Olund -- reach out to her for sure .

And we have a helpful sticky thread here, too:
http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/33522-buying-puppy-safely-basics.html

Really, Mrs. Olund will not steer you wrong.


----------



## Spoos+Ponies (Mar 26, 2014)

Susan Wilson of 5 Star poodles is in Sacramento and has puppies now. This is a repeat breeding from which I got Magda last year. Love her so much, I am tempted to get another : ) I had a deposit with Maggie Laney from Highfalutin poodles, I believe in Northern Calif. also, a few years ago. She was very good to deal with, but didn't end up having the colour I wanted, and referred me to a friend who did. I don't think she has puppies at the moment.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Spoos+Ponies said:


> Susan Wilson of 5 Star poodles is in Sacramento and has puppies now. This is a repeat breeding from which I got Magda last year. Love her so much, I am tempted to get another : ) ...


I agree with the 5 Star recommendation. Susan's Deacon is my Cammie's father. I met Deacon briefly and spoke in some detail with Cammie's breeder about him. He has a nice mellow temperament. I recommended 5-Star to someone a while ago and they got back to me saying that they were very pleased with their pup and with 5-Star.


----------



## Califoregon (Jul 30, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your help on our search. 

Mary was actually the first person I reached out to in regards to getting a dog from her. I was extremely impressed by her website and was very excited to hear back from her. When I did, it was very short and didn't really address my family having the opportunity to get one of her future pups, but gave me names of two breeder in Oregon that I needed to do my own checking in to. 

I reached out to Njoy poodles in Eugene, but upon review I don't see any puppy contract she requires potential puppy parents to sign, nor are her dogs tested for all the tests recommended. So i'm not sure how to proceed with her. She is very nice, and answers all our questions but is lacking in some of the listed item on the VIP page on how to find the right breeder.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

check out minarets in yoncalla - just had a litter. breed for apricots and reds. ask about testing - don't see it on the website, but the breeder claims at poodlesonline.com to do testing in accord with pca guidelines.


----------



## cookiepuppy (Aug 4, 2015)

You might want to check out Claire's pups here:

(removed link - no links to commercial doodle websites - see rule #14)

These are standard poodle pups with undocked tails ready to go 8/11.

Read more on the site.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

cookiepuppy said:


> You might want to check out Claire's pups here:
> 
> (removed link - no links to commercial doodle websites - see rule #14)
> 
> ...


Please use private message feature to share information regarding doodle websites if necessary. See rule 14...

Poodle Forum - Standard Poodle, Toy Poodle, Miniature Poodle Forum ALL Poodle owners too! - Announcements in Forum : Poodle Breeding

Thank you!

Barb


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Brienwood is in Sacramento and I think she still has some puppies left. Charlene is who I got my new baby Twilight from. I loved visiting her place and meeting her and her dogs.


----------



## JenO (Dec 21, 2014)

I know this post is a few weeks old, but we have a 9 month old male from Susan Wilson and he is great. She has been very helpful when I've had questions or concerns. He was the last one left in his litter, I found out he was available on a Saturday and we drove down to get him on Sunday (I'm in Eureka CA so 5 hours to Sacramento, my husband was a good sport!)
Dipper is great, it's my first time raising a puppy so I don't have much to compare him to, but in general people comment on how great he is (I get a lot of "he's very calm for a poodle!" which I think just means people don't know much about poodles, but whatever!)
so, 1+ for Susan Wilson/5-star poodles. I also heard good things about Marilyn from Peartree poodles in the Medford/Ashland area--that might be closer to where you are. I had the same experience with Mary Olund--people on the forum made it sound like she would give lots of advice, but I think that's a misconception--she will make very limited recommendations with the caveat that you need to do your own research (which makes total sense). Good luck!
Oh, and Susan didn't have any contract for me either, but after meeting her and seeing her home and dogs I felt comfortable that she would stand behind her puppies. I don't know how common it is to put something in writing? Either way, she's been very responsive and helpful whenever I emailed her with concerns--our vet was convinced that Dipper had base narrow lower canines and his lower teeth weren't going to clear his upper palate. Susan said she's seen this before and they always clear, and sure enough, he has a perfect bite now. It was reassuring, and I'm glad we didn't spend money on a specialist. Sorry, total tangent! PM me if you have any questions or anything...
Jen and Dipper


----------

